# Installing Range Hood and Stainless Steel Backsplash



## oguevarra (Dec 13, 2009)

Will be installing the range hood this weekend but I have a couple of questions if someone could answer them. I purchased the spagna vetro 30" SS hood but I was wondering what the distance should be between the bottom of the hood and the top of my freestanding range. I've read that the bottom of the hood should be 60" from the floor. Also should the stainless steel backsplash be installed first and then the range hood?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice looking range hood. 

According to the link you provided, it should be 28 to 31 inches above the cooktop.

If you are taking the back splash up to the bottom of the range hood, I don't see why the back splash can't be installed after.

900 CFM, wow, that is a lot of CFM. 

Are you running the venting for this range hood to the outside (ie through the wall or roof), or are you using the ductless conversion (ie. vents back into the home)?

For outside ducting, the installation calls for minimum 6" vent pipe, rigid ducting highly recommended. What are you using?

Last, but likely the most important question for you... Are you aware that these high CFMs range hoods can create a negative pressure environment in the home causing flew gases from furnace/hot water tanks/fire places to be sucked into the home? Precautions must be taken to ensure your families safety. 

I don't have the knowledge on how to handle this last issue so perhaps some of the Hvac experts will have some comments.


----------

